# Need recommendations for stylish new case!!



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey all,

New to these forums!  

I hope you can help me, I am in the market for a new case!  I would like something stylish and not to OTT.

I was originally looking towards the Antec 902/1200 but the blue leds and the plastic look is kind of putting me off!  (I am going by online pics here so perhaps my description is unfair?)

Anyway, through a small bit of research I have come accross the cases below, which seem to be the popular ones at the moment:

Starting with the most expensive:


*Corsair Obsidian 800D* (prob too pricey but my kinda case!)







*Cooler Master ATCS 840*






*Lian Li PC-A71FB* (prob too pricey)






*Coolermaster RC-1100 Cosmos S*






*Coolermaster RC-1000 Cosmos*






*Antec 1200*






*Coolermaster HAF 932*







Thanks in advance for any advice and suggestions!


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 7, 2009)

Mostly the last two are the only cases I would go for or recommend.


----------



## afw (Dec 7, 2009)

Why not try this out ....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=silverstone_raven-_-11-163-154-_-Product
Unique motherboard tray design .... significant heat reduction due to the design ..

check out these reviews .... will help ..
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...3410-silverstone-raven-rv02-video-review.html
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=835&pageid=1
http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=849&page=1

EDIT : heres some pictures for u ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

If that one is a bit blocky check out the original raven, looks nicer IMO.


----------



## afw (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If that one is a bit blocky check out the original raven, looks nicer IMO.



Yeah that ones better looking than the raven 02  ... 
but a bit pricey .... since u r considering even an obsidian ... i dont think the price is a factor for u  ...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 7, 2009)

How about the Lian Li PC-7FW?

Not too expensive and very sleek looking.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the HAF932, awesome case and faultless in my opinion, never had any of the others although a friend has the 1000 Cosmos, personally i dont like it and it does not have the airflow of some more modern competitors.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

afw said:


> Why not try this out ....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=silverstone_raven-_-11-163-154-_-Product
> Unique motherboard tray design .... significant heat reduction due to the design ..
> 
> ...





pantherx12 said:


> If that one is a bit blocky check out the original raven, looks nicer IMO.





afw said:


> Yeah that ones better looking than the raven 02  ...
> but a bit pricey .... since u r considering even an obsidian ... i dont think the price is a factor for u  ...




Thanks for the recommendation!  I am not overly taken by the raven!  Its ok but doesn't really stick out for me!  I will read into it more though!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/7F/7fd03.jpg
> 
> How about the Lian Li PC-7FW?
> 
> Not too expensive and very sleek looking.



Thats not bad!  Can't seem to find it though from my usual retailers!  I am in Ireland so newegg is a bad egg for me!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I have the HAF932, awesome case and faultless in my opinion, never had any of the others although a friend has the 1000 Cosmos, personally i dont like it and it does not have the airflow of some more modern competitors.



Yea the handles on the Cosmos put me off!!  I am not going to be carrying it anywhere!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't recommend the Antec unless once you've built your system your going to leave it for a while, screws for everything.

 prefer cases that use toolesss but give you the option to add a screw for transport purposes.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 7, 2009)

It seems you are after a full ATX case, but I thought I would advice you on the Antec mini p180 as it screams quality. I have one myself and love it, the only problem I had with it was that it didn't have a window cut out in the side panel but I just cut one myself.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> It seems you are after a full ATX case, but I thought I would advice you on the Antec mini p180 as it screams quality. I have one myself and love it, the only problem I had with it was that it didn't have a window cut out in the side panel but I just cut one myself.



Well I actually have the P182 SE currently!  Side panel is broken and wont go back on, all the internal organs  are exposed!  Hence seeking a new case!  Something different!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't recommend the Antec unless once you've built your system your going to leave it for a while, screws for everything.
> 
> prefer cases that use toolesss but give you the option to add a screw for transport purposes.



I never really considered screws etc!  Wouldn't have really bothered me but some of the other cases are screwless which I guess is handy!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

If I had enough money for the obsidian I would start to research how much a custom case would cost , you ever thought of that?


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If I had enough money for the obsidian I would start to research how much a custom case would cost , you ever thought of that?



Never really considered it, no!  

I prefer a plain out of the box case!  I don't really go for colour, bells and whistles, leds etc etc.  I just like sleek and stylish!  Besides I am not so sure yet that I have enough money! haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahh see I'm a bells and whistles man myself, so I tend to buy a cheap case then "pimp" it he he.


I'm bored so may look through a whole bunch of shops for cases that I think you may like.

Will update later.


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 7, 2009)

I had the cooler master cosmos for almost 2 years...If you are doing a lot of air cooling its a great choice as it deadens alot of sound, also its already setup for water cooling....I ended up using it for a server build for my friends business and he loves the size of it and runs 24/7 with no heat issues...But the thing is huge and the handles were great for transportation!!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh see I'm a bells and whistles man myself, so I tend to buy a cheap case then "pimp" it he he.
> 
> 
> I'm bored so may look through a whole bunch of shops for cases that I think you may like.
> ...




Thanks dude!  Looking forward to it!!  Remember sleek, slylish.  Think James Bond more so than Bill and Ted!  (Ok, need more sleep)


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> I had the cooler master cosmos for almost 2 years...If you are doing a lot of air cooling its a great choice as it deadens alot of sound, also its already setup for water cooling....I ended up using it for a server build for my friends business and he loves the size of it and runs 24/7 with no heat issues...But the thing is huge and the handles were great for transportation!!



Well I haven't a clue about water cooling and overclocking etc! I probably wont be getting involved in that anytime soon.  Maybe one rainy day when boredom and curiosity get the better of me!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2009)

IM a sucker for the NZXT M59


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> IM a sucker for the NZXT M59
> 
> http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/NZXT-M59-1.jpg



Kinda looks like its been recovered from a car crash!!  

I should mention that I would "ideally" like the power/reset buttons on the top of the case as it will most likely be placed on the floor next to my chair!


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive used this case for a couple friends on a budget and even have one myself. Its a good inevpensive case.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337812&Sku=ULT33179






For Buttons on top use the Antec 300 is very sturdy! I have one of those as well....hahha


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Only from one shop so far.

Ranging from just under £100 to £170

In price order 


First up

NZXT WHISPER









Zalman GS1000 B





Antec P193





Cooler Master Stack ( Black)





Cooler Master Cosmos (Pure)





how's zat?


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Ive used this case for a couple friends on a budget and even have one myself. Its a good inevpensive case.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337812&Sku=ULT33179
> 
> ...



How many have you got??? 

The 300 aint bad but I think I would like something a bit more stylish!  I really am a fussy fellow!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Only from one shop so far.
> 
> Ranging from just under £100 to £170
> 
> ...



Ooooh!  Thanks for that!   Now your starting to see the kinda direction I am going with!  I do like the look of these!!  Oh the research that will follow..


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 7, 2009)

5 cases - 2 in use


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the Zalman looks awesome 

Also like the stacker 

Whisper I would buy out of those cases myself though, I would love to have a really OTT system yet in a nice sound dampened case


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> 5 cases - 2 in use



Holy Crap, thats just being selfish!



pantherx12 said:


> I think the Zalman looks awesome
> 
> Also like the stacker
> 
> Whisper I would buy out of those cases myself though, I would love to have a really OTT system yet in a nice sound dampened case



The whisper isn't sold at any of the retailers I go to!!  I am in Ireland so American sites are no good for me!


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 7, 2009)

DublinDude said:


> Holy Crap, thats just being selfish!



Im sure ther's guys here with more than that...haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

DublinDude said:


> Holy Crap, thats just being selfish!
> 
> 
> 
> The whisper isn't sold at any of the retailers I go to!!  I am in Ireland so American sites are no good for me!



I'll look around for some UK sites that won't rape you for shipping


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll look around for some UK sites that won't rape you for shipping



Cheers dude, overclockers.co.uk I normally go to or Komplett.ie


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend  overclockers, if something you'd bought buggered up you'd have a hard time getting them to RMA it.

Useless shop 


For now check out

caseking.de its in German but I think they'll deliver to you.

Not sure if they do cases but check out aquatuning.co.uk they ship everywhere.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2009)

If you can buy it, Obsidian hands down.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I wouldn't recommend  overclockers, if something you'd bought buggered up you'd have a hard time getting them to RMA it.
> 
> Useless shop
> 
> ...



I find them to be excellent to be honest! Decent prcies and EXTREMELY fast delivery considering they are sending them to Ireland.

Never had to send anything back!


----------



## Xiphos (Dec 7, 2009)

I was going to suggest the PC-K62, but can't find it anywhere on UK sites








DublinDude said:


> Thats not bad!  Can't seem to find it though from my usual retailers!  I am in Ireland so newegg is a bad egg for me!



the PC-7FNB is the updated version of the PC-7FW
out of stock @ oc.uk


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do ebuyer ship to ROI ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2009)

does it have to be a BIG case?


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 7, 2009)

i think the antec p18X series is quite nice looking the newer ones are even better as ive had my p180 for a while now and love it
Its built well ive stood on it and it didn't even flex and the best part is theirs no flashy lights on the front unless you open the cover.
Not to mention its quiet as hell i cant even hear my raptor seek and virtually dust free thanks to the filters

P183


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> does it have to be a BIG case?




I don't think so, he has a mid tower in his initial list and didn't mention anything about the stacker I suggested.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2009)

try looking at caseking.de if you havent already. thats where TPU gets most of its cases for reviews. they are stellar with customer service and ship pretty quickly from what i hear.

i'd say go with a lian li since i fancy them myself. lian li or silverstone, they are both elegant aluminum cases that are HIGH quality built designs. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Already recommended them fit, to slow 

+ 1 to Silverstone cases, I love them but can't afford them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2009)

just goes to show how good they are if more than one person suggested it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 7, 2009)

Xiphos said:


> I was going to suggest the PC-K62, but can't find it anywhere on UK sites



Here it is, home-skillet.....

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-005-LN

I have this case and I LOVE it.  Great cable management, cool temps, not too loud for the amount of fans in it.

See review here.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

What do you think of this?


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 7, 2009)

What case is that Panther?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2009)

YGPM.

Want to see what people think first : ]


----------



## douglatins (Dec 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> YGPM.
> 
> Want to see what people think first : ]


Xigmatec case right?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 7, 2009)

Have a look for the Raven RV01. I have it and it's the sexiest case imo.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Have a look for the Raven RV01. I have it and it's the sexiest case imo.


It is, but the price tag that comes with is is not so sexy.


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I would suggest this one:

Cooler Master Cosmos (Pure)
http://image.ebuyer.com/UK/R0168996-03.jpg

or the S modell
the case is massiv, good build, no sharp edges and also has plently of room for later mod´s 

check out my build thread on Cosmos Case


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It is, but the price tag that comes with is is not so sexy.



I didn't even look at the price when I paid for it I fell in love.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> try looking at caseking.de if you havent already. thats where TPU gets most of its cases for reviews. they are stellar with customer service and ship pretty quickly from what i hear.
> 
> i'd say go with a lian li since i fancy them myself. lian li or silverstone, they are both elegant aluminum cases that are HIGH quality built designs. HIGHLY recommended.



Just had a look at that site!! They want to charge €44 to ship to Ireland!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest this one:
> 
> ...



Nice case alright!  But I am not mad about the door on the front.  I have one on my current case and I find it annoying!


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Have a look for the Raven RV01. I have it and it's the sexiest case imo.



How do you find the cables coming from the I/O shield?


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

If I was forced at gunpoint to narrow my list down at gun point it would be:

Corsair 800D / ATCS 840

Antec 1200 / HAF 932


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2009)

what about the Danger den black series tower?

ive had at least 10 - 12 different cases now, ranging from lian li to antec... and Im by far the happiest with the danger den.  Its retardedly expensive tho.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> what about the Danger den black series tower?
> 
> ive had at least 10 - 12 different cases now, ranging from lian li to antec... and Im by far the happiest with the danger den.  Its retardedly expensive tho.



Never even heard of them!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2009)

This is mine, but they also come in Black for a sleeker look...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1622416&postcount=4435

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i...crylic_Tower_Case_-_Nightmare_CAS-BS03-2.html

^^ that one is sick.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm all about the Haf 932, even the 922. Although there are some other awesome cases listed. ESPECIALLY that very nice LianLi posted in the first page. 

The only thing I suggest, look into getting an all Aluminum case.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm all about the Haf 932, even the 922. Although there are some other awesome cases listed. ESPECIALLY that very nice LianLi posted in the first page.
> 
> The only thing I suggest, look into getting an all Aluminum case.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE_1Wdi8d_s


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 8, 2009)

You cant beat a Lian Li. However I use an Ultra M988. Simple but cools VERY well. Its also got a removable mobo tray. 

Just look at some of the reviews...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2765147&CatId=1859


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

DublinDude said:


> How do you find the cables coming from the I/O shield?



Much neater than when they are dangling from the back. You can't get the top cover on though if you use a DVI - HDMI adapter. Also it has a hotswappable HDD bay.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Much neater than when they are dangling from the back. You can't get the top cover on though if you use a DVI - HDMI adapter. Also it has a hotswappable HDD bay.



But aren't they still dangling?  Just from higher up?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 8, 2009)

DublinDude said:


> But aren't they still dangling?  Just from higher up?



Only when its cold.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Only when its cold.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2009)

DublinDude said:


> But aren't they still dangling?  Just from higher up?



Well yeah but its alot neater because with the cover on them they cant be seen.


----------



## DublinDude (Dec 10, 2009)

Just went and ordered the Coolermaster ATCS 840 !!  I sure hope I made the right decision!!  

Thanks for your help and input folks!!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2009)

You really couldn't go wrong with any of those options  enjoy your badass new case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

i would take this 
http://silverstonetek.com/products/p_photo.php?pno=FT02&area=usa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6QAlE8qQCM


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

Silverstone needs to make a mATX Raven fast


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the new silverstone cases only thing stopping me from buying one is the hard drives are in a awkward position i'e sidways which i'm sure can't do them any good (i'm sure someone will correct me on this )


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i like the new silverstone cases only thing stopping me from buying one is the hard drives are in a awkward position i'e sidways which i'm sure can't do them any good (i'm sure someone will correct me on this )



As long as the axis is completely horizontal *or* completely vertical, there's no real difference.

It is said though, that if you have had your discs running in a certain position for a couple of years, changing the position can be harmful. I'm not sure how much of that is true.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> As long as the axis is completely horizontal *or* completely vertical, there's no real difference.
> 
> It is said though, that if you have had your discs running in a certain position for a couple of years, changing the position can be harmful. I'm not sure how much of that is true.



hmm.. if that was the case then laptop and portable hard drives would be f*$ked.

Im pretty sure that it doesnt matter which angle the disks run at.  I ive had mine mounted upside down before with no issues


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> hmm.. if that was the case then laptop and portable hard drives would be f*$ked.
> 
> Im pretty sure that it doesnt matter which angle the disks run at.  I ive had mine mounted upside down before with no issues



Well it's basically gyroscopic physics, but I guess laptop drives' bearings are made to handle that.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 21, 2009)

Laptop drives (some of them) are made to handle shock, thats true, but its more for when the laptop is actively moved or being shaken while the drive is being accessed.  

As far as orientation for drives, there really shouldnt be any difference as long as the drive is stationary ie as long as it doesnt change position rapidly.  (full sized HDD's in external drive enclosures are good example of this) even if you run them diagonally there should be no difference at all.

most servers run drives vertically...


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> As long as the axis is completely horizontal *or* completely vertical, there's no real difference.
> 
> It is said though, that if you have had your discs running in a certain position for a couple of years, changing the position can be harmful. I'm not sure how much of that is true.


It hardly makes any difference nowadays.
Modern HDDs adjust themselves automatically.
There used to be a time when you have to re-calibate HDDs when they change orientation.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It hardly makes any difference nowadays.
> Modern HDDs adjust themselves automatically.
> There used to be a time when you have to re-calibate HDDs when they change orientation.



As long as it's spinning, anything diagonal creates more strain. That's what I meant by gyroscopic physics.

And I might be short-sighted or haven't read the news, but I'd never mount a HDD in any diagonal angle. Even so, vertical or horizontal makes no difference, so that problem has been solved already


----------

